# Solved: Monitor says "No Signal" when I'm playing a game.



## Grovyle (Jan 24, 2009)

(If this is in the wrong section to post, please move the thread to the correct one!)

This happens in 2 games:
The Sims 3
Monster Trucks Nitro

When does it happen?:
In TS3: When I play it 5 minutes straight
In MTN: When I press UP Arrow and DOWN Arrow at the same time

This is really frustrating, can anyone help me, please?
My monitor is an ASUS VW193S
Graphics card ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series (I think it's an ATI Radeon HD 4870)
Operating System: Windows XP Professional with SP3

If there is any information you need, that may be useful to solve this problem, please tell me!


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Have you tried updating your video card drivers?


----------



## Grovyle (Jan 24, 2009)

Jason08 said:


> Have you tried updating your video card drivers?


My Video Card Drivers are up-to-date.


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

Has it always been like this or is it something that has started happening recently?
Have you changed any hardware / software just before you started having problems?


----------



## Driller 59 (Oct 31, 2007)

may seem a bit obvious but have you checked your screen resolution in the game to make sure its with in your monitors limits


----------



## Grovyle (Jan 24, 2009)

> Has it always been like this or is it something that has started happening recently?
> Have you changed any hardware / software just before you started having problems?


1.Yes, it started happening recently.
2. Nope.



> may seem a bit obvious but have you checked your screen resolution in the game to make sure its with in your monitors limits


Actually, the resolution I am with is 1440x900, and in TS3 I putted 1440x900 too.


----------



## Grovyle (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh no, now this happens with ToCA Race Driver 3! It never happened before to this game!! D:


----------



## Grovyle (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh freakin' horsecrap. This is also happening now in Flatout: Ultimate Carnage! I just got it now!


----------



## So Cal Dave (Sep 8, 2003)

same thing just started happening to me, madden 08 pc and mvp baseball 04

don't know if there's any connection, but started right after i d/l'd spybot


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Ok, this is really weird!
It makes me wonder if you guys could be infected with a virus that may be causing that message


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

2 things that could be going on:

1) As Jason mentioned, it could a malware related issue.

2) Either your video card or monitor is having a hardware issue. Is this a desktop machine or a notebook?


----------



## Grovyle (Jan 24, 2009)

My PC is a desktop.
It isn't certaintly my video card being trashed, cuz I can run GRID at max graphics without lag and no errors.
Notice that this appears in games I recently installed...


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

What anti-virus do you have installed?


----------



## iamvirus (Jun 21, 2009)

oh.You need to check the game's graphics needs


----------



## Grovyle (Jan 24, 2009)

@Jason08

AVG 8.5.374 Free.

@iamvirus

Or for freakin horsecrap, I just said I could run GRID (also Crysis, Burnout Paradise, etc) at MAX GRAPHICS, NO LAG, NO ERRORS, NO NOTHING. Why coulnd't I run FO:UC for 5 minutes or ToCA Race Driver 3? Notice ToCA 3 is OLD (but yet an amazing game, with 2004'ish graphics). -.-

Oh, by the way, my monitor's refresh rate is 75.


----------



## ANDI-R (Feb 20, 2009)

in my opinion maybe this is a phisics proplem,like the cable that connect monitor with your board is damaged........try with a friend monitor......if the problem dissapear this was the problem!!!


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Have you run any scans with AVG recently?


----------



## Grovyle (Jan 24, 2009)

@Jason

Actually I didn't scan this pc for like months, cuz I am always using it and AVG makes it lag when it's scanning. :/


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

That's kind of normal, although I wouldn't think you have the games running 24/7.


----------



## Grovyle (Jan 24, 2009)

@Jason

Got anything else to say? (and no I don't have games running 24/7)


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

I was suggesting to do a scan and see if it finds any malware. Two people just "*suddenly*" having the same problem seems like it could be an infection.


----------



## Grovyle (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok, tomorrow I'll make a scan and I'll tell the results.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Sounds good.


----------



## Grovyle (Jan 24, 2009)

MORE INFO:
This no signal thing started when I installed Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter (the first one);

I got 3 hard drives: One came with the PC, the other 2 are from my old PC;

I got Anti-Crash from Dachshund;

Apparently inside my computer has quite some dust--- *cough* I'm sorry. [email protected]


----------



## Grovyle (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok, I got, guess what? 10 infections. All of them are now removed.
I barely think some trojan horses and spywares could originate this problem.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Have you restarted the computer after removing the infections?


----------



## Grovyle (Jan 24, 2009)

Jason08 said:


> Have you restarted the computer after removing the infections?


Actually, I only restarted after using the PC some more.

Oh! I forgot one thing: This began to happen when I installed... oh, I already said that...


----------



## Grovyle (Jan 24, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Try running a scan with the free Malwarebytes. Malwarebytes scans for more than what anti-viruses do


----------



## Grovyle (Jan 24, 2009)

Is Windows Live OneCare better? Because once it saved my computer.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

They shouldn't conflict, but you shouldn't have more than 1 anti-virus installed on your computer.


----------



## Grovyle (Jan 24, 2009)

Well this said I had 33 infections (had more adwares, lolwut) and I removed them all now. :]

I am gonna test later.


----------



## Grovyle (Jan 24, 2009)

PROBLEM SOLVED.
My card was overheating because of an excessive ammount of dust on it, my bro cleaned it and most of the PC.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Glad it's now working.


----------

